# Drift truck



## Hardbodyforlife (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a 1995 d21 xe rwd with the vg30e. I have seen a ton of build about turning these things into drift trucks. I would personally love to do this myself, but i dont know what i need. What type of suspension should be run in the back?, what type of diff should i get?, what should be in the front suspension?. What are all the things i should buy to make this the ultimate drift truck?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hardbodyforlife said:


> I have a 1995 d21 xe rwd with the vg30e. I have seen a ton of build about turning these things into drift trucks. I would personally love to do this myself, but i dont know what i need. What type of suspension should be run in the back?, what type of diff should i get?, what should be in the front suspension?. What are all the things i should buy to make this the ultimate drift truck?


I haven't seen much on these forums in regards to drifting trucks. I know there are a few people doing it with D21's, but they usually incorporate a lot of custom fabrication work, along with a lot of trial and error. The steering box doesn't do it any favors when it comes to quick steering and the engines, be it the NAP-Z, KA or VG, aren't very powerful and takes a bit to get any real power out of them. Turbo on the KA engine is one option, but some opt for swapping a small block Chevy V8 and trans into them. A web search would probably be your best best, as the information is out there, albeit a bit scattered. Here's one link I found:









No Money No Problems: Alec's Nissan Hardbody Drift Truck - S3 Magazine







s3mag.com


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hardbodyforlife said:


> I have a 1995 d21 xe rwd with the vg30e. I have seen a ton of build about turning these things into drift trucks. I would personally love to do this myself, but i dont know what i need. What type of suspension should be run in the back?, what type of diff should i get?, what should be in the front suspension?. What are all the things i should buy to make this the ultimate drift truck?


Looking at the link that SMJ posted, if you're looking to make your D21 an Ultimate drift machine, you better have a nice fat wallet!!


----------

